

Saw this on tech crunch. Awesome cardgame about the industry  - cheatz

I backed it! Thought some of you would enjoy :)<p>http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/philosophie/dev-shop
======
sir_charles804
For a second, I thought the fundraising card was a bitcoin haha

